# Top 10 best 2D multiplayer games



## 9Tnine

Id have to put my vote for Worms Armageddon as #1

But what really would be the top 10? :grin:


----------



## corgano

would stronghold count?


----------



## PhoenyxRising

I loved worms yes. Theyd definately be my #1, Then mortal kombat..... would that count?


----------



## Baejung92

#1 would have to be Liero. A bit of a knockoff of Worms, but I wasted countless hours of my elementary years playing that with my cousin.
I also enjoyed Metal Slug, if that counts (don't think it does).


----------



## ebackhus

Super Bomberman on the SNES. With a Super Multi-Tap you could have 4-player awesomeness.


----------



## PhoenyxRising

oooooooo i remember bomber man :grin: i wasted days away on him, pacman, tetris, geez, but that was on my consoles though. ray:


----------



## ArmaTheGreek

I would say 'Worms' should be #1, I also enjoyed Metal Slug, 1954 and Double Dragon.


----------



## PhoenyxRising

I remember double dragon. I still had it on a cassette when i played it on my commodore. wasnt the best in graphics then, but still awesome.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek

Yeah double dragon was awesome. :grin:


----------



## Zealex

Prince of Persia 2:The Shadow and the flame. Best 2D game if you ask me. I remember I once played Alien 3 on genesis or snes, something like that. It was pretty cool. Would Smash TV count as 2D?


----------



## PhoenyxRising

lol I dont remember that one, but i still have a prince of persia here somewhere in my "archives" i keep in my lab. would the 2 thrones count? i have that one as well.


----------



## Zealex

PhoenyxRising said:


> lol I dont remember that one, but i still have a prince of persia here somewhere in my "archives" i keep in my lab. would the 2 thrones count? i have that one as well.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_of_Persia_2:_The_Shadow_and_the_Flame


----------



## 007josh

I loved playing Space Wars


----------



## PhoenyxRising

aaaaaah Fanx Zealex. had a read it looks cool. maybe its easier to play than the two thrones.


----------



## weblegend

Double Dragon, i like it


----------



## PhoenyxRising

It was a really cool game yes. plus one i can remember called pharoas curse. C64 games

lol the graphics werent great, but the game is really really old.


----------



## simulx

Arc was the best. Fortunately, there's Spark ... even better.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Super Mario Bros for the Original NES for the Win!!!


----------

